# Public service announcement



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen it has occurred to me that guys seem to be negelcting their legs. What is with all these people with huge arms and chest and no back or legs ? 

The Olyimpic bars are not for curling, or the worst....the squat rack... Squat or GTFO.

Everytime I come to the gym I see the same guys working out their arms.....since when does your arms determine how strong you are? Think I'm afraid of someone with huge arms and tooth picks for legs? Ha 

So you say you work out legs yeah iv seen you squating on the symth machine 1 plate.. Wtf is that ? If you bench more then you squat you're doing it wrong. 

Ture friends never let friends skip leg day 

Some fun facts about squating 

Suffice it to say, a varied workout routine of appropriate intensity is one of the smartest health moves you can make, and adding squats to your routine is a must.

What makes squats such a fantastic exercise?

Builds Muscle in Your Entire Body
Squats obviously help to build your leg muscles (including your quadriceps, hamstrings, and calves), but they also create an anabolic environment, which promotes body-wide muscle building.

In fact, when done properly, squats are so intense that they trigger the release of testosterone and human growth hormone in your body, which are vital for muscle growth and will also help to improve muscle mass when you train other areas of your body aside from your legs.

So squats can actually help you improve both your upper and lower body strength.

Functional Exercise Makes Real-Life Activities Easier
Functional exercises are those that help your body to perform real-life activities, as opposed to simply being able to operate pieces of gym equipment. Squats are one of the best functional exercises out there, as humans have been squatting since the hunter-gatherer days. When you perform squats, you build muscle and help your muscles work more efficiently, as well as promote mobility and balance. All of these benefits translate into your body moving more efficiently in the real world too.

Burn More Fat
One of the most time-efficient ways to burn more calories is actually to gain more muscle! For every pound of additional muscle you gain, your body will burn an additional 50-70 calories per day. So, if you gain 10 pounds of muscle, you will automatically burn 500-700 more calories per day than you did before.

Maintain Mobility and Balance
Strong legs are crucial for staying mobile as you get older, and squats are phenomenal for increasing leg strength. They also work out your core, stabilizing muscles, which will help you to maintain balance, while also improving the communication between your brain and your muscle groups, which helps prevent falls – which is incidentally the #1 way to prevent bone fractures versus consuming mega-dose calcium supplements and bone drugs.

Prevent Injuries
Most athletic injuries involve weak stabilizer muscles, ligaments and connective tissues, which squats help strengthen. They also help prevent injury by improving your flexibility (squats improve the range of motion in your ankles and hips) and balance, as noted above.

Boost Your Sports Performance -- Jump Higher and Run Faster
Whether you're a weekend warrior or a mom who chases after a toddler, you'll be interested to know that studies have linked squatting strength with athletic ability.i Specifically, squatting helped athletes run faster and jump higher, which is why this exercise is part of virtually every professional athlete's training program.

Tone Your Backside, Abs and Entire Body
Few exercises work as many muscles as the squat, so it's an excellent multi-purpose activity useful for toning and tightening your behind, abs, and, of course, your legs. Furthermore, squats build your muscles, and these muscles participate in the regulation of glucose and lipid metabolism and insulin sensitivity, helping to protect you against obesity, diabetes and cardiovascular disease.

Help with Waste Removal
Squats improve the pumping of body fluids, aiding in removal of waste and delivery of nutrition to all tissues, including organs and glands. They're also useful for improved movement of feces through your colon and more regular bowel movements.

Thank you for listening to my rant now get out there and squat


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

I hate squatting.  I don't want to!!!!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2013)

I want to jump higher and run faster. I'm gonna start squatting right now!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2013)

Everyone has an excuse too


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 21, 2013)

joliver said:


> I hate squatting.  I don't want to!!!!



I knew you were a bench only douche


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Seeker il let you pass only cuz you're old and mite break a hip


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I knew you were a bench only douche



No way...full power here.  I recently incurred a second degree sprain of my ACL.  I am in PRP therapy and prolotherapy now. 

I miss squatting so much my eyes rain on Mondays.....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2013)

I wanna "tone" my backside


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I wanna "tone" my backside



Maybe you should get one of those "as seen on TV" belts that melts the fat and tones the muscle without having to dig in and do anything....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2013)

Sucks you can't squat, Joliver.  Whenever my discs flare up and I have to go a couple of weeks without squatting I'm literally depressed.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Sucks you can't squat, Joliver.  Whenever my discs flare up and I have to go a couple of weeks without squatting I'm literally depressed.



Brother, I am devastated.  My meet is in February.  This was to be my first elite total at 220.  2014 was supposed to be spent moving to 242, but now--back to the drawing board.  

I cant squat or dead for a few weeks.  I am doing everything possible, but squatting and deadlifting (my passion/reason I was born)  is out of the question.  So I float around here all day mocking all of those that have good legs and don't squat.  Its like not being able to have a kid and watching the local hooker make her third trip to the abortion clinic that week....


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2013)

Hang in there Joliver. Your time will come. It will because you want it that bad and you WILL get there!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Hang in there Joliver. Your time will come. It will because you want it that bad and you WILL get there!



Thanks Seeker.  I have crawled out of worse jams....I will claw out of this one too.


----------



## Megatron28 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just play hockey instead.  ;-)


----------



## Frank bull (Dec 21, 2013)

Trouble is mate I do up hill sprints every other day to work my heart u know probably the most important muscle in the body get my legs indirectly I also do deadlifts which also hit them indirectly


----------



## Milo (Dec 21, 2013)

I love to squat in the curl rack.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol
I wanna try that


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 21, 2013)

I get a kick out of the douches in the leg press doing quarter reps


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 21, 2013)

I want  a huge azz, then will habitually ask Missus Savage "Do these pants make my butt look big?"


----------



## DF (Dec 21, 2013)

Fuk you guys I squat in the curl rack with the EZ bar.


----------



## Hero Swole (Dec 21, 2013)

joliver said:


> Brother, I am devastated.  My meet is in February.  This was to be my first elite total at 220.  2014 was supposed to be spent moving to 242, but now--back to the drawing board.
> 
> I cant squat or dead for a few weeks.  I am doing everything possible, but squatting and deadlifting (my passion/reason I was born)  is out of the question.  So I float around here all day mocking all of those that have good legs and don't squat.  Its like not being able to have a kid and watching the local hooker make her third trip to the abortion clinic that week....



I love that analogy.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 21, 2013)

Hero Swole said:


> I love that analogy.



Ha ha!  Everyone loves a prostitute analogy.  It really puts things into perspective.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I get a kick out of the douches in the leg press doing q?uarter reps


yeah me too,and don't forget to use about every fukin plate in the gym.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 21, 2013)

So pink , try using an Olympic barbell for curls and build some fukin guns! Great contraction over an easy curl bar. Jmo


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 21, 2013)

No stone no! Bad! Go to your room


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> No stone no! Bad! Go to your room


Look at some of the guys with cannons throughout the years they will tell you Scot curl (preacher) and standing barbell curl. I would name a few but I'm tired and going to my fukin room.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 22, 2013)

Seeker said:


> I want to jump higher and run faster. I'm gonna start squatting right now!


Right now! I'm getting out of bed as we speak and since the gym is closed I'm going over to a friends and squat his old lady, she's a fukin HOG!


----------



## Trauma RN (Dec 22, 2013)

WOW I love this post.....and today IS leg day.....funny I was thinking about skipping it and working my back & Bi's (my fav), but ok Im heading out the door for my leg day..


----------



## PFM (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrist curls are the New Squat.

Wrist Curls, reverse wrist curls, upside down wrist curls, behind the back wrist curls, upside down behind the back decline wrist curls, overhead incline wrist curls.

Ask DF he knows.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 27, 2013)

Can we make this a sticky that people must read


----------



## RedLang (Dec 27, 2013)

Hahaha pfm, you made me choke on my breakfast



PFM said:


> Wrist curls are the New Squat.
> 
> Wrist Curls, reverse wrist curls, upside down wrist curls, behind the back wrist curls, upside down behind the back decline wrist curls, overhead incline wrist curls.
> 
> Ask DF he knows.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 28, 2013)

PFM said:


> Wrist curls are the New Squat.
> 
> Wrist Curls, reverse wrist curls, upside down wrist curls, behind the back wrist curls, upside down behind the back decline wrist curls, overhead incline wrist curls.
> 
> Ask DF he knows.



Haha pfm, I don't know if I was supposed to read that in a bubba gump voice but I did.


----------



## bronco (Dec 28, 2013)

fuk squats this is what i use


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 28, 2013)

Anything that helps me shit easier, I'm all for. I didn't do them before but you can bet your sweet ass bowel movements I will now!!!!


----------

